# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Infografía: La Acuicultura en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, comparto con ustedes esta interesante infografía de la acuicultura en el Perú, con cifras de producción anual desde el 2004 hasta el 2013. Saludos.  :Wink:   Temas similares: INFOGRAFÍA: EL SUELO ES UN RECURSO NO RENOVABLE Artículo: Infografía: El origen de los alimentos Artículo: FAO resalta oportunidades de desarrollo de la acuicultura en el Perú Empresarios italianos interesados en invertir en acuicultura, construcción y metalmecánica en Perú Perú participará en reunión para reactivar iniciativa de Red de Acuicultura de las Américas

----------

